
Unstaffed, digital supermarkets transform rural Sweden - AnssiH
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/06/unstaffed-digital-supermarkets-transform-rural-sweden
======
ilaksh
I feel like the common Bank ID across the country is key here because it means
if they can determine there was a theft then they can always just charge that
person as long as they have a bank.

And I am guessing that it is linked to your home address and so they can also
easily create criminal charges that would stick since you are positively ID'd.

The only problem would be people wandering in with no ID. But they can't since
it's required to open the door.

~~~
fjfaase
People living in such small villages, all know each other. If there would be a
series of thefts, the company could just remove the shop (as it is a in a
portable container) and all the people in the village would get hurt. The kind
of people that live in such villages, have no intention to cause this kind of
hurt to each other. These kind of villages are so remote that it is just to
expansive for an outsider to drive up to there and do some small shoplifting.

I guess the purpose of the camera is more to see if everything is okay with
the shop than to prevent shoplifting.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
That strikes me as working great until one person in a group destroys that
trust for everyone. It's a tale as old as time.

------
lukasfischer
We tested a similar project in Switzerland called urbanfoods.ch. We had a
trial month and we made hundreds of transactions. 0 thefts. Here is why: In
our shop you need to be subscribed, so you can only buy when you are a member.
You can only buy with a credit card attached. When entering the shop, you need
the app (your profile) to Open the shop, so we knew who entered the shop at
what time. I guess this “control” and the sense of being part of a consumer
community who wants to buy fair and sustainable made the system work.

------
AnssiH
Their website has some more information in Swedish:
[https://lifvs.com/](https://lifvs.com/)

